# Gaggia Baby Twin water/steam knob problem



## JFitz (May 31, 2011)

Hello. I have the Gaggia Baby Twin less than 1 yr old. The black knob that controls the hot water/steam now rotates too far open, and although the valve can be closed, with minimal force I can rotate it past the point where it should stop/close.

Also, when the knob is at a certain position, the pump can be "triggered" but pumps for only 5-10 seconds, then stops. The knob has actually felt slightly "loose" or lax from the first time we used it out of the box. By that I mean the closed position never felt very tight.

This is our third Gaggia Baby Twin in so we are not strangers to it.

I've pulled the black knob off, the plastic is fine and not stripped or rounded.

Is there an easy fix - I hate to send it out for repair?

Thanks.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

very easy fix and is a common problem. the steam spindle needs re-setting. just a allen bolt. very simple

mark


----------

